# ISIS Lab Anavar 100x10mg?



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Sup, my flat-mate has been using this ISIS Lab anavar at only 40mg a day and jesus christ.. for just var hes put on 1kg in last 3 weeks, pretty solid muscle as hes shreeded anyhow at just 40mg? Hes looking very hardened, mentioned he literally cannot train without taurine or something to ease pumps.

Anyone experienced this anavar and lab?


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

isis labs are quality


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good lab and the var is good. I know alot of people using the anavar and its doing the job. Ran their enanthate and was impressed.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Im wanting to give ISIS a go for the var..but i've just got like 5 packs of the 50x50mg BD Anavar to try first..haha


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Isis are quality rate everything of there's I used, wish I could work out what happened to the site/lab the site got taken down but I figure they must still be producing though as there doesn't seem a availability issue.

It anyone knows if they just changed there web addy let me know hey, that's the LAB I'm asking about not a source for them, need no help there


----------



## fyoung91 (Jan 27, 2013)

I recently got 3 tubs of the ISIS Anavar, small brown glass tubs, sealed, with 100x10mg small orange/yellow tabs, scored down the middle.

Anyone know if this is good to go? Was from a new source.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

fyoung91 said:


> I recently got 3 tubs of the ISIS Anavar, small brown glass tubs, sealed, with 100x10mg small orange/yellow tabs, scored down the middle.
> 
> Anyone know if this is good to go? Was from a new source.


That sounds like them, put a pic up just to be sure, but they do come in a stubby brown glass jar, white lid orangey tabs


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

UK1989 said:


> Im wanting to give ISIS a go for the var..but i've just got like 5 packs of the 50x50mg BD Anavar to try first..haha


That BD.eu var is good.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Fook using 10mg anavars, imagine the cost of running 100mg ed. I'd rather buy 2 tubs of 50mg's.


----------



## fyoung91 (Jan 27, 2013)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> That sounds like them, put a pic up just to be sure, but they do come in a stubby brown glass jar, white lid orangey tabs


This them? Good to go?


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

been using isis on and off for the past year and rate then highly. Atm Im using there tren,eq and mast and loving it and I want to throw in some of there var now lol but its so expensive.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

fyoung91 said:


> View attachment 128998
> 
> 
> This them? Good to go?


That's the ones...y

Yes good to go mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

never tried their var but the promastren was fking amazing


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Plenty of ISIS 50mg tabs anavar going round at the minute, incredible lean gains in just two weeks in.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

I was looking for ISIS 10 mg Anavar but not sure what on earth did I got.

Isis box had a sticker over anavar 100x 10 mg etc brown bg, but under the sticker was green dianabol original box.

I opened the brown bottle, it wasn't sealed, opened bottle,

Red-ish pills inside, thick-ish, no markings..

Is it possible I got dbol instead?

Thanks


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Angelina said:


> I was looking for ISIS 10 mg Anavar but not sure what on earth did I got.
> 
> Isis box had a sticker over anavar 100x 10 mg etc brown bg, but under the sticker was green dianabol original box.
> 
> ...


Post up a pic, do they look like the ones above?

ISIS are changing over to smaller plastic tubs now!


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's the pic. It was unsealed which made my bells go off


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

And here's the box


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

I am trying to upload pics by upload pic but it wont let me even in basic uploader, only opption it did let me was attachment

EIther way there they are


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Post up a pic, do they look like the ones above?
> 
> ISIS are changing over to smaller plastic tubs now!


Ok the pics are above, the reason i started to look, was i noticed the letters underneats and i just had to see "whats under"


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Post up a pic, do they look like the ones above?
> 
> ISIS are changing over to smaller plastic tubs now!


Thats what my source says too, changing to plastic boxes


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Angelina said:


> Ok the pics are above, the reason i started to look, was i noticed the letters underneats and i just had to see "whats under"


The tabs are Anavar and the box is ISIS, they may of put a label on an oxy box to ship out, but they are ok.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

That puts me at ease as I took Biosiria, which was supposed to be Anavar too ,

And yet after 4 day taking and 10 days discontinuing I still feel the pump ??

So now this makes me feel paranoid as I can't even walk without pain, how hard and swallen my muscles go.

Is there reason why above were yellow and mine are red?

And Btw I got dbol with smaller plastic bottle this morning.

White pill, circle around edge and dot in a middle.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

My Isis var is in exactly the same bottle and packaging. It is legit mate


----------



## Angelina (Jan 8, 2014)

here *Above* are the Anavar that was supposed to be 10 mg

above ARE NOT intended to be said they have anything to do with isis

______________________________________________________________________

and* Below ISIS* new plastic bottle i got today and the content of the bottle, just for the future refference to those who "heard" about the new containers.


----------



## body95 (Jan 9, 2014)

this product are very good!


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Linc06 said:


> My Isis var is in exactly the same bottle and packaging. It is legit mate


Yes mate, if yours are as the ones pictured they are legit


----------



## Davyren (Sep 28, 2012)

What colour are the var 50's?


----------



## Jonnybean (Nov 29, 2012)

Davyren said:


> What colour are the var 50's?


i just picked up off my local guy, 60 x 50mg tablets of oxandrolone.

glass bottle, but the pills are blue not orange.

ISIS

are these legit? :|


----------



## bdogpudding (Jan 6, 2014)

I just got the blue 60x50mg too. Legitimacy...who knows.


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Fook using 10mg anavars, imagine the cost of running 100mg ed. I'd rather buy 2 tubs of 50mg's.


to be fair I reckon these 50mg tabs are under dosed to ****


----------



## IRampage (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi I can get hold of some isis anavar.. Does anyone recommend them because iv never heard of them before!

I usally use pro chem anavar and stick to it but carnt get hold of them now so wondered what peoples foughts was on isis labs anavar?

It's the 60x50mgs by the way


----------



## jakesaxelby (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi, Im really new to this. Bought My var today 100x10mg isis pharmaceuticals. Just wanting to know if anyone can confirm if they're legit ? Grateful for any help given.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Legit


----------



## jakesaxelby (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## GLV (Mar 11, 2014)

I've got some ISIS 60x50mg, packaging looks the same although the tabs are blue?

Legit?

Been using it for 8 days!


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Pain2Gain said:


> Isis are quality rate everything of there's I used, wish I could work out what happened to the site/lab the site got taken down but I figure they must still be producing though as there doesn't seem a availability issue.
> 
> It anyone knows if they just changed there web addy let me know hey, that's the LAB I'm asking about not a source for them, need no help there


http://www.isispharmaceuticals.it.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

jakesaxelby said:


> Hi, Im really new to this. Bought My var today 100x10mg isis pharmaceuticals. Just wanting to know if anyone can confirm if they're legit ? Grateful for any help given.
> 
> View attachment 148551
> View attachment 148552


Legit


----------



## maeishoj (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey guys, what about the 50mg blue anavar from isis? are those legit? anyone ?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

maeishoj said:


> Hey guys, what about the 50mg blue anavar from isis? are those legit? anyone ?


The blue ones ate either winstrol or bunk.


----------



## maeishoj (Mar 9, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> The blue ones ate either winstrol or bunk.


Did you get them (or anyone else) tested? The ones that tested fake have a line on the pill mine are blue and no line.  But I sent them for testing. Will update when i get result.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

maeishoj said:


> Did you get them (or anyone else) tested? The ones that tested fake have a line on the pill mine are blue and no line.  But I sent them for testing. Will update when i get result.


These have a line so fingers crossed I hope yours have something in them mate as official Isis website and leaflets they are putting in all orders now state that they don't do 50mg anavar in the tubs with boxes.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## maeishoj (Mar 9, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> View attachment 149889


 I can't really read that paper.. :/

Also the blue one with the line I saw :/ Mine doesn't have it and i was reassured by it. I sent it last week from dK to UK to wedinos but they have not yet placed it on the website. I will update every here as well with the outcome.


----------



## maeishoj (Mar 9, 2014)

also strange with the link to their site you posted, has been up for only 3 months..


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Yep new website, it verifys old stock though.


----------



## maeishoj (Mar 9, 2014)

is that their only site?


----------



## GLV (Mar 11, 2014)

Mine sound the same as yours, 50MG blue tabs but no line. There is definitely something in them because I get a good pump & my veins come out more than usual.


----------



## maeishoj (Mar 9, 2014)

GLV said:


> Mine sound the same as yours, 50MG blue tabs but no line. There is definitely something in them because I get a good pump & my veins come out more than usual.


Hey there. I really hope so! I haven't started on them, I will start in august, I just bought them in good time. Also I sent a sample for testing to wedinos, so as soon as it get published I will share. I really hope this is legit


----------



## GLV (Mar 11, 2014)

That's great, looking forward to the results. Are your tabs pressed solid?


----------



## maeishoj (Mar 9, 2014)

GLV said:


> That's great, looking forward to the results. Are your tabs pressed solid?


Yes they are. like these: http://www.steroidsandmuscle.com/images/Anavar50%20(Isis).jpg


----------



## GLV (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes mine are the same, I have a feeling they're Dianabol - possibly mixed with winstrol. I'm going to stop them this week.


----------



## maeishoj (Mar 9, 2014)

GLV said:


> Yes mine are the same, I have a feeling they're Dianabol - possibly mixed with winstrol. I'm going to stop them this week.


Didn't you say that you got good pumps and veins? Why should you stop then? how about strenght? I hope to get results soon. But I was assured this to be legit.


----------



## GLV (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes but I thought it was Anavar, which I'm pretty sure it isn't as I've gained a fair amount of weight in a short period of time & I'm retaining water like crazy (contributing to the weight gain).

I started using it to cut, but this is pretty much sending me the other way so I've decided to stop using it.


----------



## Beefman147 (May 15, 2013)

maeishoj said:


> Hey there. I really hope so! I haven't started on them, I will start in august, I just bought them in good time. Also I sent a sample for testing to wedinos, so as soon as it get published I will share. I really hope this is legit


 @maeishoj- Any joy with the results for that var? I'm convinced it is bunk at this point in time but would be interested to see the results so I can write it off completely.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Is this thread still going? Jeez


----------



## maeishoj (Mar 9, 2014)

Beefman147 said:


> @maeishoj- Any joy with the results for that var? I'm convinced it is bunk at this point in time but would be interested to see the results so I can write it off completely.


The results should be on wedinos.org shortly. I am also still waiting.. Let's wait and see.. Source is trusted, let's see..


----------



## Beefman147 (May 15, 2013)

No probs, whats the ref number? Seems to be a lot posted up recently as not being tested for one reason or another.


----------



## Nihaninja (Apr 14, 2014)

The ISIS var i have looks suspiciously like W001357...shows as stanozolol.


----------



## Beefman147 (May 15, 2013)

Pretty sure your results have been posted buddy.

W001357 on Wedinos

Anavar tabs that a lot of people seem to have thinking they are ISIS have in fact tested as stanozolol (winstrol)

Wonder if my source would take these back and change them for something legit :-S


----------



## maeishoj (Mar 9, 2014)

Beefman147 said:


> Pretty sure your results have been posted buddy.
> 
> W001357 on Wedinos
> 
> ...


No, my ref number is W001286 and is not up yet. However I am afraid now that it may be winny since it looks similar to W001357. Anyone knows who posted this (W001357)? And why on earth wouldn't they write the name of the manufacturer? :/


----------



## qwertyapple (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi guys , just joined this site tonight and hopefully you can help me. Just ordered some anavar 50mg tablet and received them tonight, however the color of my tablets are a beige brown not yellow, blue or orange like you guys have all takes about on this thread. I have checked out the images of the tablets on this thread you have all posted up and i can confirm that these tablets also have the line in the middle on one side and the other side of the tablet they have a circle around the perimiter and a dote in the middle. Could you advise me if i have Anavar or if i have another steroid please.


----------



## Kadrevex (Jun 9, 2014)

qwertyapple said:


> Hi guys , just joined this site tonight and hopefully you can help me. Just ordered some anavar 50mg tablet and received them tonight, however the color of my tablets are a beige brown not yellow, blue or orange like you guys have all takes about on this thread. I have checked out the images of the tablets on this thread you have all posted up and i can confirm that these tablets also have the line in the middle on one side and the other side of the tablet they have a circle around the perimiter and a dote in the middle. Could you advise me if i have Anavar or if i have another steroid please.


I've got the same. Came in a small plastic sealed tub. Same as the Isis anavar 10mg but the colours on the label are the same as the dianabol bottles. Line on one side and a circle on the other . Not sure of the colour as I haven't unsealed them yet but they look like they are are light brown colour. Anyone know anything about these? They don't seem to be on Isis website.


----------

